# Thread in which we discuss Nylon Strings.



## Trespass (Jan 7, 2010)

No, not the guitar, but the strings itself.

Personally, I would like to know:
Of classical guitar strings, flamenco strings, low/medium/hard tension etc., which will interact best with a pick, like Al Di Meola/John McLaughlin?

But please relate any experiences with various nylon strings and their sound on the instrument. Which strings dramatically improved which guitar? What about feel, tension, projection/loudness, tone etc.

I'm feeling either taking on a Labella flamenco set, or Pyramid's classicals - As a means of getting my feet wet in the market.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 10, 2010)

I personally like Salvarez alliance high tension strings. They sound good with a pic and have a very tight feel compared to a lot of nylon strings. Fairly bright but not sharp. Nice warm controlled bass. Good stuff.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have Salvarez strings on my Cordoba right now and they are exactly as bulletbass man described. 

They are very responsive to a percussive finger/pick attack and sound nice and bright, not dull like most cheap nylon strings.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 10, 2010)

My problem is the "plasticky" pick attack on some nylon strings. To my knowledge, I haven't tried high tension strings. Do they solve this problem?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 10, 2010)

I do not quite understand what you are trying to say 

The strings still feel like nylon strings they are just snappier? I guess. It is hard to describe the difference. 

I have my nails grown out so I really only play with my fingers, I only use a pick when I feel like doing some nylon shredding 

I am fairly new to the high end nylon string world. I just recently started getting into classical so I still have a lot to learn about different strings and such.


----------



## dpm (Jan 10, 2010)

Nylon string guitars can be fussy things, you might find a particular set of strings works well on one guitar but sounds awful on another. IME a big part of getting a nice tone from nylon strings with a pick is the pick material and shape. Have a look at the original Dunlop Stubbies and Big Stubbies, and similar picks.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 12, 2010)

dpm said:


> Nylon string guitars can be fussy things, you might find a particular set of strings works well on one guitar but sounds awful on another. IME a big part of getting a nice tone from nylon strings with a pick is the pick material and shape. Have a look at the original Dunlop Stubbies and Big Stubbies, and similar picks.



I'm actually using Dunlop - PRIMETONE PICKS

and I'm finding the pick attack to be annoying. And the strings themselves just have too much give. I need to try a nice high-tension set, like the Salvarez repped above.

I'll definitely look into those stubbies.


----------



## dpm (Jan 13, 2010)

There's not a huge difference in tension between nylon string sets, they step up gradually in that regard. Certainly try a high or super high tension set unless your guitar is build incredibly light like some high end instruments. With the pick, if you have a well stocked store nearby you should probably grab a selection of various types.


----------



## MTech (Feb 8, 2010)

most guys tend to use medium hard or hard tension, I'd suggest the 2001 series you'll be extremely happy, however if you've got a exceptional guitar then it'd be worth getting these....The best thing on the market right now is the new silver ones from LaBella check these out if you haven't seen them. They last 6x longer, sound extremely warm, and the hand polished ones still retain highs while eliminating finger noise.
Welcome to La Bella Strings!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 8, 2010)

i cant wait to get a nylon string guitar.. just cant afford it now, but bleh. Gonna get a Carvin NS-1 I thinks.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 3, 2010)

I've only used D'addario strings for my classical guitar, but I'd definitely say medium/high tension for more snappy flamenco-type stuff


----------

